# another one bites the dust



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

After a busy morning packing hunter catapults ready to post to customers world wide i hoped onto my push bike and started off on the 8 mile round trip to the post office,en-route i spotted the covey on some ploughed land that was once an old airbase during the war,i propped the bike against a post and got the catapult put,the covey was at 20 yards and i was sure they would take to flight as they do once in decent range,gingerly i loaded the pouch,pulled back the bands and loosed,thwack ,flap,shudder! and that was it one french partridge bagged! the rest of the covey flew off low and settled some 70 yards off in the middle of the field.
I continued my trip posting my parcels and then cycled back,wind in my face all the way and boy was it cold too,i recon the fire will get lit early tonight!








thanks for looking.


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I hit 2 the other day with my car, still eat them, ha ha, jeff


----------



## sKramer (Feb 20, 2011)

We got those in California, we call them Chukkar though. Great story, some good eatin.

Scott


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice shooting Fish, bigger than our Bob White quail here in the USA.
philly


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

fish said:


> After a busy morning packing hunter catapults ready to post to customers world wide i hoped onto my push bike and started off on the 8 mile round trip to the post office,en-route i spotted the covey on some ploughed land that was once an old airbase during the war,i propped the bike against a post and got the catapult put,the covey was at 20 yards and i was sure they would take to flight as they do once in decent range,gingerly i loaded the pouch,pulled back the bands and loosed,thwack ,flap,shudder! and that was it one french partridge bagged! the rest of the covey flew off low and settled some 70 yards off in the middle of the field.
> I continued my trip posting my parcels and then cycled back,wind in my face all the way and boy was it cold too,i recon the fire will get lit early tonight!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shooting, Fish!

Hope my Hunter is among those you mailed (posted) out - haven't heard from you despite numerous messages thru various means to you.

Mike Ross


----------

